# DVD drive not recognizing blank disc



## aestone (Aug 24, 2020)

Hello All:

I am running windows server 2012 R2 and whenever I put a blank disc in my dvd drive, it is not recognized and I am being told that it cannot be read. I hope that someone can help me fix this problem, thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to TSG.

A blank recordable (I am assuming you are talking a recordable disc) DVD is totally blank and unreadable. What were you expecting to read from it?


----------



## aestone (Aug 24, 2020)

cwwozniak said:


> Hi, and welcome to TSG.
> 
> A blank recordable (I am assuming you are talking a recordable disc) DVD is totally blank and unreadable. What were you expecting to read from it?


I was expecting for the computer to ask me what did I want to do with the disc such as burn files to it, Auto play is turned on and the computer should ask me what do I want to do with the disc, however, it does not ask me that.


----------



## ralfy (Aug 2, 2010)

You can probably try another blank disk, or if you have another machine with a burner, see if the disk will work there.


----------



## aestone (Aug 24, 2020)

ralfy said:


> You can probably try another blank disk, or if you have another machine with a burner, see if the disk will work there.


It works on another computer, but not that computer


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Let me ask what may be obvious; does the optical drive have DVD burning capability for the DVD+R or DVD-R disc you inserted?

I am reading that Windows Server 2012 R2 has locked down security. You may need to run any burning app with elevated admin privileges.

Have you successfully burned DVD discs on this server in the past?

What DVD burning software are you attempting to use?


----------



## aestone (Aug 24, 2020)

cwwozniak said:


> Let me ask what may be obvious; does the optical drive have DVD burning capability for the DVD+R or DVD-R disc you inserted?
> 
> I am reading that Windows Server 2012 R2 has locked down security. You may need to run any burning app with elevated admin privileges.
> 
> ...


I am trying to use file explorer burn to disc function. Normally when you insert a blank disc into the drive, windows will ask you what do you want to do with the disc, I get a message saying that windows can't read the disk in drive D message when I click on the drive in file explorer.


----------



## aestone (Aug 24, 2020)

aestone said:


> I am trying to use file explorer burn to disc function. Normally when you insert a blank disc into the drive, windows will ask you what do you want to do with the disc, I get a message saying that windows can't read the disk in drive D message when I click on the drive in file explorer.


and yes, it is a pioneer 209m db-re drive


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I thought I could test this at work today. We have a Dell server running Windows Server 2012 R2, but it does not have an optical drive that can burn any kind of DVD.

I was able to search around a bit and could not find any instructions for burning any kind of disc with File Explorer on Server 2012 R2. All that I could find was people having problems using third party burning programs and possible solutions to use those programs.

Were you able to previously burn DVD+/-R discs with this particular optical drive, installed on this particular server hardware, running Server 2012R2, and using Windows File Explorer?


----------



## aestone (Aug 24, 2020)

cwwozniak said:


> I thought I could test this at work today. We have a Dell server running Windows Server 2012 R2, but it does not have an optical drive that can burn any kind of DVD.
> 
> I was able to search around a bit and could not find any instructions for burning any kind of disc with File Explorer on Server 2012 R2. All that I could find was people having problems using third party burning programs and possible solutions to use those programs.
> 
> Were you able to previously burn DVD+/-R discs with this particular optical drive, installed on this particular server hardware, running Server 2012R2, and using Windows File Explorer?


To be honest with you, I never tried to burn a disc using file explorer before now, Allen


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you are trying to use a DVD-R
Try a DVD-RW if you have one
Also worthwhile is trying the built in admin account
it is sometimes a UAC issue, in the registry


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

To follow up on this. I just loaded a fresh install of Windows Server 2012 R2 and did not do any patch updates. This was done on a Dell PowerEdge R730 server with a DVD RW drive. Windows was able to immediately see a blank CD-R and DVD-R I had put into the drive. It prompted me as to what I wanted to do giving me the option to burn files to either disc.

So there's something wrong with your setup which could be hardware related.


----------



## aestone (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi:

I agree with you, however, I don't know what is wrong with my hardware, thanks for letting me know, if you know how do I troubleshoot this problem.


----------



## aestone (Aug 24, 2020)

Macboatmaster said:


> If you are trying to use a DVD-R
> Try a DVD-RW if you have one
> Also worthwhile is trying the built in admin account
> it is sometimes a UAC issue, in the registry


Hi:

When I try to og in with the Adminstrator's account I am told that the account is banned, what gives.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

zx10guy said:


> To follow up on this. I just loaded a fresh install of Windows Server 2012 R2 ...
> 
> So there's something wrong with your setup which could be hardware related.


Thank you for taking the time to check into this.

I found an old MS-TechNet thread discussing what may be a very similar issue. The problem could be related to how User Account Control (UAC) is handled for Admin accounts.
https://social.technet.microsoft.co...ws-cannot-read-blank-dvd?forum=winserverfiles

Did we ever establish ...
1) Exactly what kind of recordable disc CD, DVD, or BD is being used for this attempt?

2) Does the drive have any problems reading and opening or playing a similar disc that is either commercially manufactured or burned on another computer?


----------



## aestone (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi:

They are DVD -R and DVD +R disc, I have no problem reading disc that are inserted with info on them


----------



## aestone (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi: Now when I insert a blank disc I get the following message:

D:\is not accessible, the parameter is incorrect


----------

